# Honda CRX EF8



## MICHAEL_JORDAN (Nov 2, 2008)

Honda CRX EF8

More Photos:
CAR PHOTOGRAPHY ALBUM -- fotop.net photo sharing network




























































































More Photos:
CAR PHOTOGRAPHY ALBUM -- fotop.net photo sharing network


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thats nice

i do have a soft spot for these

proper little rockets, i can still remember my first time in one 

bdw nice pics


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Really liking that. What's the engine spec and what power does it make?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a mugen tuned one of these as my daily runabout in 1999 when I got my first GT-R here in Tokyo and it was the first car I ever found myself street racing on the C1 in...
One night with a friend we decided to go for a drive a bit after midnight - and it seemed everyone wanted to race my little CR-X, so I did... It was only when we followed someone into a parking area that we realised street racing was the thing to do on the C1 on saturday nights. 
I loved how small and nimble it was and the V-Tec zone usually put a smile on my face. It sounded awesome! Eventually the gearbox started to die, a drive shaft got noisy and the radiator exploded a couple of times (Common fault - but I see you've got an aluminium rad anyways) and so I put it into auction here and got twice what I'd paid for it 2 years prior. Always had a soft spot for V-Tecs ever since. The EF8 is a classic. We've sold a fair few in the past, but nowadays nice ones are truly hard to find. I'd love one with a B18 in it 

Thanks for the memory. On throttle bodies it must sound the nuts!! Got any video clips?
Where are you based, it doesn't appear to be the UK from the background shots. Malaysia, HK?


----------



## MICHAEL_JORDAN (Nov 2, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I had a mugen tuned one of these as my daily runabout in 1999 when I got my first GT-R here in Tokyo and it was the first car I ever found myself street racing on the C1 in...
> One night with a friend we decided to go for a drive a bit after midnight - and it seemed everyone wanted to race my little CR-X, so I did... It was only when we followed someone into a parking area that we realised street racing was the thing to do on the C1 on saturday nights.
> I loved how small and nimble it was and the V-Tec zone usually put a smile on my face. It sounded awesome! Eventually the gearbox started to die, a drive shaft got noisy and the radiator exploded a couple of times (Common fault - but I see you've got an aluminium rad anyways) and so I put it into auction here and got twice what I'd paid for it 2 years prior. Always had a soft spot for V-Tecs ever since. The EF8 is a classic. We've sold a fair few in the past, but nowadays nice ones are truly hard to find. I'd love one with a B18 in it
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you 
I'm from Hong Kong


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Truly stunning motor, very good choice of alloys too. Fantastic photos too :smokin:


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

Loving the car and the photography! Just make sure you underseal the thing or youll end like my crx did where the engine outlives the chassis!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

FCUH said:


> Loving the car and the photography! Just make sure you underseal the thing or youll end like my crx did where the engine outlives the chassis!!


There's not as much crap on the roads in HK and no harsh winters, so no salt & grit, although it's a group of small islands surrounded by sea...  It looks like a Jap spec car to me... I guess the yellow and white plates and background gave away HK :thumbsup:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

super clean im loving this!!

i had an ef hatch a few years back as a dd, since i had to sell my gtr i have an eg with a b18 now.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

rare to c these cars in hk...


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful car!!


----------

